# Ann Martin teaches "The Complete Poodle" hands on 2 day workshop



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

in Greensboro, NC!!! June 19th and 20th 

I'll be there with bells on!!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Have a link for more info? I'd like to check this out as well. Maybe even see you there.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Aidan, Ann is supposed to be sending me the info in the form of a flyer and details. I'll post it here when it gets to me (supposed to be this week). It will be WELL worth it. Isle of Dogs sends neat lil gifts for participants and I'm sure Ann will bring some of her shears too!!! They are SAAAAAA-WEEEEEEEET hope I can afford a pair. 

You can find her on Facebook - search Ann Martin or Legacy Grooming or Feldspar Poodles  She post's regularly so any info will be UTD!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I would like some info too. I would love to come!!!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's one of her websites. 

seminarevents

Her poodles 

aboutus


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

OK, the Ann Martin seminar will be held at Nan Hall grooming school, June 19 & 20 

You can reach Ann at legacyshears.com for more info or to register 

It's 2 days with demo's and hands-on and it's title "The Complete Poodle" and will cover show trims as well as pet trims. BYOP (bring your own poodle), lol.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I got the info from Ann yesterday. My sis and I will be there!!! It's only 45 minutes from her house, gotta love that.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yahooooooooooo!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

more info Ann Martin Seminar


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Just found this thread while doing a search on grooming. Did you learn lots at the seminar? And do you think it was money well spent? Would you recommend the seminar to someone who is just starting out and wants to learn to show grooming? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I learned a lot and would HIGHLY recommend her seminars for everyone! They are well worth the $$$


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

Oh, I missed it  Anybody know if she's doing more seminars? I can't find anything online. Thanks


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Post is from 2010, so some time back. It might be worth starting a new thread and asking about similar workshops.


----------

